# Watch out Diablo - Irwin does it again, this time with 24 teeth



## Routerisstillmyname

Good review. Well they're both made in Italy, so it's no surprise the quality should be up there. I'm a Freud blade user myself and also use diablo due to the price factor. but also realize the fact that diablo is not a top of the line Freud blade. But the true test will be how long the Irwin will stay as sharp.


----------



## nwbusa

Nice review Joe, thanks. I usually keep my 4512 loaded up with a Freud 50T combo, and when I change blades to the 24T it does indeed sound like a different saw. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for these Irwin blades. If they are new to the States then we can likely expect them here in a few years…


----------



## b2rtch

Tank you Joe. 
My local Lowes carries only the combo blade but I can order the other one on line and have it delivered at my local store.


----------



## Tennessee

I was looking at these Irwin Marples yesterday in my local Lowes. Indeed, the cutters are larger, and I can see where they would take a larger cut, and with a larger cleanout on the blade, should fly through, as you described. Still, I will probably stay with my CMT PTFE coated 50 tooth.


----------



## patcollins

My Lowes was out of the 50T combination and the 80T fine cross cut, they don't appear to cary any other of the 10 inch blades. I really want a 40T general purpose.


----------



## lumberjoe

They are tough to find in the stores now, but some stores have them. I have good luck with the Lowes near my work (Boston area), than the Lowes in my little home town. I think the big market locations are getting the stock first.


----------



## Dusty56

How much did you pay for these two blades , Joe ? I can't find the Marples online anywhere, so far.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the nice review. My Lowes doesn't carry the 24 tooth rip blades yet so what do they cost? Also please keep us posted as to longevity of the 'Blue Blades'. I've been a big Diablo fan but could be converted!


----------



## lumberjoe

The 50 tooth I paid 40$ for, the 80 tooth I paid about 55$ for. Both of those are available at Lowes or the website. I will review the 80 tooth soon, but it is equally as impressive. Again, not all Lowes carry the marples blades. I haven't seen ANY in my local store, but the Lowes near my office (Boston MA area) has a pretty good stock.

The 24 tooth I got directly from Irwin after contracting them. I couldn't find any either, so I sent them an email asking where I could buy one. They were able to ship me one directly. The cost is 30$, which is right inline with the Diablo at 28$. You can get the diablo at any home depot or a ton of places online. They told me Lowes should start stocking them toward the end of August, so keep an eye out.

I am seriously impressed with the Marples blades. I own all of the 10" ones made so far and they see primary use in my table saw. I will likely buy another 80 tooth for my CMS. I too am interested in longevity. I've already cut well over 100 strips each of Maple, cherry, Walnut and red oak, and about 20 strips of purple heart. My garage isn't heated so I need to get going on Christmas gifts now. It hasn't shown any signs of dulling. I do clean my blades frequently (Using CMT's blade and bit cleaner) and have cleaned this twice already.

Gfadvm,the Diablo blades are great. I honestly can say that in my application (my table saw, what I cut, and how I work, etc), the Irwin Marples blades simply perform better than the Diablo. This is tough to admit because I am a big Diablo fan. Also Irwin has not really made anything I personally would buy up until this point. I picked one up on a whim and am very glad I did.


----------



## dbhost

Thanks for the review. I have shied away from the Irwin blades due to my experiences with their Marathon series. These look like real winners though.


----------



## lumberjoe

The marathon series is really for construction workers. They are not meant for us fine woodworking fellows. I understand they work well in that setting. Irwin used to have a "woodworking" series of blades, and back in the day, my father swore by them. These blades represent a return to the "woodworking series" for Irwin and are labeled as such on the blades. These are really innovative (I feel) and actually live up to the marketing hype. That is something you don't see much anymore. If you search the web for reviews, people who have used them really like them.


----------



## oldretiredjim

great review - sold me. i need a 24 for my saw.


----------



## gfadvm

Keep us posted. I'm not an Irwin fan (yet). I killed one of their spade bits the first time I used it (should have returned it).


----------



## lumberjoe

gfadvm, I'm with you there. For the most part their stuff is terrible. They were right up there with Skil and Black and Decker in my "I'd rather go without than own one of these" brands. It's tough to admit but these blades are nice. Maybe the rest of the business should take a queue from the blade development engineers.


----------



## slopjock78

thanks for another great review joe. about two weeks ago i bought a freud glue line rip, so wont be needing one of these. however, i'm very much interested in hearing your review of the 80 tooth irwin. my 80 tooth diablo that i use as my "construction" blade for trimming is getting to the point where it could be replaced, and dont like spending the money for the freud industrial in this application. cant wait to see what you think of the 80 tooth irwin

great revew!


----------



## lumberjoe

Do you have the 30 tooth GLR? I sold that on craigslist not too long ago. It's only good for 4/4 stock and the closer you get to that 1" mark the less effective it is. On my saw (the Ridgid R4512) I got better results with a combo or general purpose blade.


----------



## roman

4 stars

?


----------



## roman

i really doubt it


----------



## lumberjoe

This blade is definitely 4 stars. I emailed Irwin again and got some more info on the other blades:

If you can wait a few weeks, they will be readily available at Lowes
They will be in the Rockler winter catalogue which comes out soon

If you can't wait, you can get all but the ripping blade here:
Acme Tools

The ripping blade can be found here (these guys prices are really high though)
Dunn Lumber

There are no pictures, but part number IRC1807366 is the Marples 24 tooth ripping blade.


----------



## WoodenUnion

I grabbed a masterforce 24 tooth blade at Menards the other day, and it appears to be a knock off of the irwin. Cuts beautifully.


----------



## slopjock78

joe, yes, i have the 30 tooth GLR, LM75R. i have been very impressed with it so far, but have not used it on anything over 4/4. it leaves a little to be desired on nice ply, but that is to be expected. only tried it to see the results, and will be sticking with my Freud LU79R for all my ply cuts.

so are you saying that even with my 30 tooth GLR that i may still have a use for this new 24 tooth Irwin? come on, give me an excuse to go try it out. i do have the Diablo 50 tooth combo as well. These are all being used on my new to me Ridgid 3650 that i could not possibly be happier with

also, do you have an ETA on your 80 tooth review?


----------



## lumberjoe

A ton of people love the LM75R, I just could never get the magic out of it. Freud has the "up to 1" thick" disclaimer on the packaging. I've tried it in 6/4 oak and it burned quite a bit. If you find yourself working with a lot of stock larger than 4/4, a different rip blade wouldn't hurt. For me, thicker stock is where I see the greatest benefit in a 24 tooth rip blade. A combo or general purpose does a good enough job with 4/4 on my saw anyway. I haven't tried ripping anything 8/4 yet with this, but I have some QSWO I need to turn into a Morris chair one of these days. I'm just waiting on the band saw and the ambition.


----------



## JonathanG

Rockler is now stocking the Irwin Marples line of blades:
http://woodworking.rockler.com/c/irwin-marples-saw-blades?utm_campaign=V2232&utm_medium=email&utm_source=NL


----------

